# Krod Mandoon and the Flaming Sword of Fire



## Dave (Jun 11, 2009)

BBC - Press Office - Sean Maguire and Matt Lucas in Krod Mandoon And The Flaming Sword Of Fire

This is on BBC2 right now. Go and watch it!


----------



## Overread (Jun 11, 2009)

its rather like a younger version of Blackadder - but er whilst not being for a younger audience


----------



## Tillane (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmm.  All very silly.

I like.  Lots.


----------



## Dave (Jun 11, 2009)

I liked everything about it. I didn't think it was like anything else, but if pushed I'd say 'Monty Python and the Holy Grail' meets 'Robin Hood: Men in Tights'.


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 11, 2009)

It was a lot better than I'd expected. (And very, very silly. )



And it was funnier than _ElvenQuest_, whose Evil character (played by Alistair McGowan) was too much like the Blackadder of series one, all skulking and snide, whereas Matt Lucas's character was gloriously over the top.


----------



## mosaix (Jun 11, 2009)

I thought Matt Lucas's 'sporran' was hilarious.


----------



## Urien (Jun 11, 2009)

Better than I exepcted too. Matt Lucas makes an excellent dark and spangly lord.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 12, 2009)

Watched it, mostly because I was too sleepy to get anything productive done. 

Quite enjoyed it. The 'sorcerer' was annoying, but Matt Lucas was very good. Interesting idea to have a pagan slut as the heroine


----------



## Duchessprozac (Jun 12, 2009)

I went into it expecting it to be terribly terrible, but found myself quite enjoying it. I was reminded of Maid Marian and Her Merry Men for some reason.

One thing, though that bugged me, though was Sean Maguire's accent -  Why did they have to have him speak with an american accent?


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 12, 2009)

It's an Anglo-American prog, I think, which probably explains why the irksome sorcerer is a yankee doodle (or a Briton putting the accent on).


----------



## nj1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Comments on last nights episode (18th June) *SPOILERS*

Another good episode that had my in stitches at times. I loved the resistence bar man trying to get the reward by turing on the gang.
Intrigued by the weapon of mass destruction and looking forward to seeing where that goes.
Lucas' attempts at one-up-man-ship over the Imperial weapons inspector were great, especially when the love interest was added to the mix and his attempts to beat Mandoon in the 'sword fight' were hilarious.
and who the heck was the guy who saved them at the end? anyone know?

I'm eagerly looking forward to next weeks episode.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 19, 2009)

Hmm. I thought the last episode was pretty bad. I might watch the next one and see if I change my mind.


----------



## HareBrain (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll carry on watching it if I'm in, but probably wouldn't record it. It worked better last night in only being 30 minutes rather than an hour - but once again, Matt Lucas carried it.

It also suffered from being shown before Mitchell & Webb and Psychoville - both superior IMO.


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 19, 2009)

Dave said:


> I liked everything about it. I didn't think it was like anything else, but if pushed I'd say 'Monty Python and the Holy Grail' meets 'Robin Hood: Men in Tights'.


 
I remember the Mony Python skit about the "Silly Party" and the "Very Silly Party". I'm afraid I see this series as very, very silly.


----------



## Ady Hall (Jun 19, 2009)

I so want to enjoy this series - but really, I have had more amusing punches in the face. Is it me??


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope. Unless it's both of us, of course


----------



## Ice fyre (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry wanted to like this ...but just couldnt enjoy it just really didnt like it the comedy was very forced and I just didnt laugh at it at all, was kind of looking forward to it too.


----------



## Dave (Jun 20, 2009)

I still like it, but I also saw "Mitchell & Webb" and thought that was better this week. There isn't much on TV at the moment though. I don't know about the humour being "forced", I thought it is funnier than something like "Hyperdrive" that got a second series. I like the WMD references and 'George Bush' speeches.


----------



## nj1 (Jun 21, 2009)

One of the reasons i like to series so far is that its not another sketch show with the same jokes over and over, theres a story there (not a great one) which is a nice change in the world of comedy. 
Same goes for Psychoville, tho the comedy is obviously much darker there.


----------



## Urien (Jun 21, 2009)

Carry On Fantasy Tropes. Alas. The little I saw of episode two made me think of Sid James. Was it worse than episode one or were my sensibility nodes changed mid-week?


----------



## chopper (Jun 21, 2009)

i managed to watch about 10 minutes of the first episode on iplayer last night before realising that going to bed was a much better option. even my old D&D campaigns were better than that, and that's saying something.


----------



## Dave (Jul 2, 2009)

chopper said:


> ...even my old D&D campaigns were better than that, and that's saying something.


Er, my D&D campaigns were a little like this actually.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 3, 2009)

You had a pagan slut at your D&D campaigns?!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 3, 2009)

I watched the first four episodes back-to-back at the weekend, and whilst I'm not raving about the series, I'm definitely going to follow it on iPlayer.

No, I don't think it's great. Yes, a lot of the humour is crude, recycled, and blatantly obvious. Yes, I have nothing else to do. 

But hey, it's nice to see a strange fantasy comedy hit the screens in this age of reality shows, and Sex and the City rip-offs (saying that, I've become oddly attached to BBC Three's _Personal Affairs_).


----------



## Dave (Jul 3, 2009)

thaddeus6th said:


> You had a pagan slut at your D&D campaigns?!


Whenever I could!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 3, 2009)

Parts of episode five have rather tickled me - particularly the scenes involving Dongalor.

Indeed, that seems to be a trend throughout the episodes - Dongalor's scenes are often the best, which makes me wonder if Lucas wrote his bits. I'll have to look at the credits.


----------



## Dave (Jul 6, 2009)

What did you think of the final part? It tied everything together, but a bit too easily, and the pagan slut loves Krod, of course. And he won the day by sticking his flaming sword into the Eye! And Dongalor is his... brother... in-Law. Also, the 'Look Who's Talking Too' part, and the licking their own.... Where did that come from? But the final ending was good.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 7, 2009)

Eh? I thought it wasn't on till Thursday. Where did you see it?


----------



## Dave (Jul 7, 2009)

It was on BBC2 straight after Torchwood finished on BBC1. I was lucky to spot it though.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 7, 2009)

Well I never - I'd have stayed to watch it if I knew.

I'll get it up on iPlayer after my re-watch of Torchwood.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 7, 2009)

Dave said:


> What did you think of the final part? It tied everything together, but a bit too easily, and the pagan slut loves Krod, of course. And he won the day by sticking his flaming sword into the Eye! And Dongalor is his... brother... in-Law. Also, the 'Look Who's Talking Too' part, and the licking their own.... Where did that come from? But the final ending was good.



It was a strange episode, as Krod Mandoon episodes go, but it wasn't too bad. The dog thing was very random, and methinks the humour there was definitely a case of the Americans taking over.

I loved the "Brother ... in-Law" bit - silly take on the old "I am your Father!" line.

Again, I thought the best bits were with Dongalor (particularly with his illegitimate heir after the credits), though the group lie was good, and mistaking the man for the Grim Reaper was almost Python-esque - it's in bits like that that you can see why some people say Krod Mandoon is a bit like The Holy Grail.


----------



## Fried Egg (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm yet to watch the final part but I'm really enjoying this series and I hope it gets another series. Yes, the story lines are not particularly inspiring but that's hardly the point, is it? The humour is quite puerile but it is funny and the premise for a sticom is different. Things that most comedies lack these days.


----------



## Urien (Jul 7, 2009)

I think the essence of a different and funny sit com/sit epic exists in this show. The first season of Blackadder was also juvenile and puerile but had some good scenes and ideas. If it gets a second season then it should probably veer more towards Blackadder II/Discworld and away from Benny Hill meets Carry On Questing.

Also take the opportunity to dump a few of the sidekicks.


----------



## HareBrain (Jul 7, 2009)

Interesting comparison with Blackadder. That improved immensely from first to second series because they reversed the clever/stupid roles between Blackadder and Baldrick. Something as radical needs to happen here, I think - the character of Krod just isn't the least bit interesting.


----------

